# Reel seat placement question



## Loop Wing (Aug 23, 2006)

I was watching a video and was wondering how much extra distance or control you get from a reel seat near the end of the rod?? Then I thought, why not put 2 reel seats on a rod? One for casting and one for fighting. I have built a few spinning and fly rods so I know what goes into building rods. It would not be hard to do and if the gain would support it then why not. I just went and looked at my 12' tica. It would take nothing at all to put a reel seat closer to the bottom and would not get in the way of fighting a fish. Has anyone done this?????


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Apr 3, 2007)

I haven't seen 2 reel seats on any pole yet. We use coasters or a adjustable reel seat..


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Loop Wing said:


> I was watching a video and was wondering how much extra distance or control you get from a reel seat near the end of the rod?? Then I thought, why not put 2 reel seats on a rod? One for casting and one for fighting. I have built a few spinning and fly rods so I know what goes into building rods. It would not be hard to do and if the gain would support it then why not. I just went and looked at my 12' tica. It would take nothing at all to put a reel seat closer to the bottom and would not get in the way of fighting a fish. Has anyone done this?????


And you are going to cast out with no expectation of fighting? C'mon! Set your rig up so that you catch fish or win a tournament...one or the other! Take your pick! If you can't make up your mind, get coasters and move it to wherever you want!


----------



## Loop Wing (Aug 23, 2006)

no, I would move the reel after I cast. I don't ever cast out into the water and not plan on catching something.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

If it comes down to it, cast in the low position and then use the reducer. Most of the rods that you see set up with the reel in the low position have reducers designed to fit them. They are usually 12" long that fit into the butt. Over seas they use them a lot if I am not mistaken. You get the best of both worlds without having to move the reel at all.

If you are casting in tourneys as a means to improve your fishing distance, that is a viable option if you are comfortable with the low position.

Personally, field work is set up one way, fishing is a completely different rig with the reel in the high position.

Robert


----------



## Vernad Ogonowicz (Sep 18, 2003)

Make an adjustable-sliding reel seat. Cut the old seat off and cut slots in the new one and put a coaster over it (it will slide up and down the butt section). Tighten it for casting and fishing and loosen it for moveing. You never haver to undo the reel in case a big fish hits while you move from seat to seat.


----------



## Charkbait (Oct 15, 2007)

tape/install a plate seat on the butt and try it out...report back.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

It pays to go low reel seat for tourny casting where a couple of feet (inches actually) can mean the difference between winning and losing a tournament. Most, but not all, tourny casters fish with a normal rod and high reel position when fishing. The distance gained by going low reel is not significant enough to be a major advantage in fishing, and 2 separate reel seats are not needed. I have installed coasters in low reel position under rods that have a normal seat in the high position, but would not attempt to switch back and forth while fishing.

My .02

:fishing:


----------



## Loop Wing (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks surf cat. I was wondering how much of a difference it made. Sounds like not alot. I understand the game of inches. Thanks for eveyones replies.


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

the low reel seat is used by tournament casters. some feel it gives them more control or distance. some say no, and continue to use the high position. it's each persons choice to do what you feel is best for you.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

umm no..

just remove the butt cap from your rod.

if it has a hole. good, make a reducer from a old broken rod you find or somewhere , cut enough it fits into it.

then mount reel load with coasters. add reducer after cast. 

simple.


----------



## Torpedo (Oct 2, 2007)

Or...you could get a high dollar (to US) UK Abu Garcia Conolon or Suveran with a "Twist n Lok" butt.

The handle extends out for casting then slides in for reeling but you can always cast out with the handle in then extend it for fighting the fish.

I use a Penn adjustable reel seat on my Breakaway 2PC/1PC and it works great.


----------

